# application failed - iertutil.dll was not found.



## snooddle

Hello,

Somebody has messed up my computer settings.

I've having a problem during startup. After I'm logged on, a popup window showing the error message "THE APPLICATION FAILED TO START BECAUSE iertutil.dll was not found. Reinstalling the application may fix this problem." 

After I clicked OK, only my wallpaper showed up. All the icons, taskbars and folers are all missing. I can only activate my task manager. I can't right click and do other things. What should I do so as not to lose my files and folders? Pls help! THanks!


----------



## johnb35

That file is associated with Internet Explorer.  Please download the updated version and install to see if it fixes the issue.


----------



## Concordedly

snooddle said:


> Hello,
> 
> Somebody has messed up my computer settings.
> 
> I've having a problem during startup. After I'm logged on, a popup window showing the error message "THE APPLICATION FAILED TO START BECAUSE iertutil.dll was not found. Reinstalling the application may fix this problem."
> 
> After I clicked OK, only my wallpaper showed up. All the icons, taskbars and folers are all missing. I can only activate my task manager. I can't right click and do other things. What should I do so as not to lose my files and folders? Pls help! THanks!



When the taskbar disappears etc, remember that you can always run a new task by clicking: File > Run and type in Explorer.exe as far as the missing .dll file you can find a free download for it here: http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?iertutil and some suggest you will probably need normaliz.dll which can be found here: http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?normaliz Both of these dll's will need to be extracted (Moved to) c:/windows/system32 in order for Windows to recognize them. Re-boot and enjoy!


----------



## snooddle

Concordedly said:


> When the taskbar disappears etc, remember that you can always run a new task by clicking: File > Run and type in Explorer.exe as far as the missing .dll file you can find a free download for it here: http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?iertutil and some suggest you will probably need normaliz.dll which can be found here: http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?normaliz Both of these dll's will need to be extracted (Moved to) c:/windows/system32 in order for Windows to recognize them. Re-boot and enjoy!



Hi, thanks for the suggestion. I can't even run Explorer.exe. The same error msg pops up. Will it help if I burn the required file onto a CD? What should I key in under the "File > Run" if I wan to install the programme from the CD into the computer? or are there any alternatives?


----------



## snooddle

Oh my goodness... my com is up and running... as good as previous!!! thanks guys... your help works wonders!!! CHeers....


----------



## Concordedly

Glad everything worked out for you. Be careful with those settings and deletions


----------



## Talula

*Gah*

I am having the same issue, (due to my own stupidity, tried to uninstall ie*sigh*) I get the blank desktop, in safe and regular mode, task manager , etc. however can't even Run/Explorer.exe . Halp, please.


----------



## johnb35

Try downloading IE onto a flash drive and install it onto your computer that way.


----------



## Talula

*Nope*

I got nothing, doesn't even pick up the flash drive, I've tried running my original windows disk in repair , nothing , I really really don't want to hard wipe the thing but gah , getting desperate here.


----------



## johnb35

You boot to the cd to do a repair and a fresh install.  You aren't trying to do a repair while inside windows are you?


----------



## Talula

No I wasn't, ok so I am trying the disk again, booting from my original windows disk, went into repair mode, chose to enable my windows, so now I have a C\:>Windows prompt with alot of options, and haven't a clue where I should go ..


----------



## johnb35

You went to recovery console not repair.  You don't hit R on the first screen unless you want recovery console.  Get to the next screen to where you actually see your disk partitions highlight which windows install you want to repair, usually C drive, and then click on R for repair.  Just follow the directions.

Here is a guide with screen captures so you can easily see what screen you are at.

http://pcsupport.about.com/od/operatingsystems/ss/instxprepair1_6.htm


----------



## Talula

*Ok*

Alright, like I didn't feel like an imbecile before...doing it the right way now, it's going wish me luck.


----------



## Talula

*Fixed*

Thanks for all the help John, all fixed and back to normal, running repair the correct way did the trick.
*swears upon her first born to never again remove microsoft programs or touch her registry in naughty places*


----------



## johnb35

Well, thats good to hear.  I'm glad you got it all sorted out now.


----------

